# Is Ruby pregnant?!?!



## guppy (May 19, 2012)

Ruby, my 10 week old rat (I've had her for 1 1/2 weeks) is getting fat. Her mammary glands have hair thinning out around them... She has created MONSTER nest. She came home from the petstore as a normal skinny girl.... Is she pregnant? If so, what should I do?


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?39482-Information-for-accidental-litters.

It doesn't mention but it's also worth knowing that you should start handling the babies as soon as possible so they get used to all sorts of things with people. The sticky says two days but I think I've seen some people say they start after a day. Don't know which is right and will hopefully never really need to know, lol.


----------

